# Traps coming up empty



## 05wrangler (Jan 2, 2019)

Good afternoon everyone! So I just got back into trapping not long ago and have been targeting coyotes on dirt holet sets. I am doing something wrong though, everytime I check them and if they are set off they are empty with hair in them (not much because I'm running an offset jaw). So I thought I was bedding them to deep in the ground and maybe there was to much dirt between the paw and the pan. So I set them a little more shallow then up just a bit and reset. But still same thing. Now I'm wondering if my foothold is to small? I'm running #2 bridger's with offset jaws. Maybe I need a #3? I have heard people have success with #2 for coyote. Any information I appreciate! Also, I am using pan covers.

Thanks!
Jake.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You need to give folks more info on how yer run'in yer sets if ya want help--- some pics may help too.

Right off, I would think your run'in dirty steel and have'in a critter roll on your set if your just catch'in fur and no bone.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

A #2 is big enough for coyotes I use #2duke and #2 victor the victor are off sets I’m with catcapper something else is not right I bed my traps below grade so when the crider steps in the bed he is fully committed with his weight on that foot hope this makes sense


----------

